# Phoenixmasonry Announces New Masonic Video Collection



## My Freemasonry (Sep 27, 2015)

Phoenixmasonry – http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/videom/Vweofm.htm – is happy to announce the acquisition from WEOFM of a series of Masonic videos from today’s stars of Masonic scholars, authors and Lecturers. Phoenixmasonry salutes Wor. Mason Pratt for many hours of work to load these videos to the Phoenixmasonry website.

There must be a subject in this collection that will pique your Masonic interest. And, as always with Phoenixmasonry, Masonic information is provided free of charge. Perhaps some of these videos would make a good showing at a Masonic Education series for your Lodge.

*(WEOFM stands for Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry)*







Reaching Everywhere The Four Crowned Ones The Gift of Irish Freemasonry The Evolution of Scottish Freemasonry
Howie Damron, 32º  Dr. John R. Wade, PM  Robert Bashford, PM  Robert L. D. Cooper, PM
The Old Charges Revisited The Foundation of the Premier Grand Lodge in 1717 Origins and Development of Royal Arch Masonry The Grand Lodges in British Colonies, 1850-1900
Professor Andrew Prescott  Dr. Christopher Powell  Yasha Beresiner, PM  Dr. Jim Daniel, PM
Freemasonry in India: Masonic Vedanta A Vast Chain Extending Round the Whole World The Revival of a Patriotic Order: Knights Templars The Evolution of Scandinavian Freemasonry
Dr. Guy Beck, 32º  Professor Jessica Harland-Jacobs  Dr. Susan Mitchell Sommers  Dr. Andreas Onnerfors
The Royal Secret in the U.S. before 1801 The Grand Orient of France The Coaches Coach Freemasons and the Greek War of Independence
Dr. S. Brent Morris, PM  Michel Brodsky, PM  Dr. John S. Nagy  Andreas C. Rizopoulos, PM
Veiled in Allegory and Illustrated by Symbols The Dilemmas of Freemasonry and Masonic Education The Catholic Church and Freemasonry Why Ancients and Moderns
Chris McClintock, PM  Dr. Bob James  Michel Brodsky, PM  Professor Aubrey Newman, PM
Critical Reading of Masonic Literature Albert Pike and the Five Civilized Tribes A Visit with General Albert Pike Journeying Eastward
Yoshio Washizu, PGM, Japan  Robert G. Davis, 33º  James T. Tresner, 33º  Ravi S. Kudesia
The Lausanne Congress Of Mormons and Masons The Way to the Centre Fundamentalism and Freemasonry
William Almeida DeCarvalhon, 33º  Mark Koltko-Rivera  Julian Rees, PM  Gary Leaser, PM
The Alchemical Influence on the Gentle Craft Exclusive Territorial Jurisdiction The Birth of Internet Lodge No. 9659 The Philosophical Background for Masonic Symbolism
Tim Hogan, PM  Stewart W. Miner, PGM, Washington D.C.  Victor Sereno, PM  W. Kirk McNulty, PM
God and Geometry An Historical Outline of Freemasonry on the Internet Coaches Building Coaches Is Freemasonry a Religion
Howard Coop, PM, KCCH  Trevor W. McKeown, PM  Dr. John S. Nagy  Dr. Anthony D. Fels
Jews in English Freemasonry 
Part 1

Part 2
Holiday Concert A Timeline of High-Degree Masonry The Evolution of South African Freemasonry
Professor Aubrey Newman, PM  Howie Damron, 32º  Dr. S. Brent Morris, PM  Tom Webb, PDGM, South Africa
Prince Hall Masonry 
Part 1

Part 2
Mozart, Music and Masonic Symbolism-An Exploration for the Uninitiated  Freemasonry in the Philippines 
Part 1

Part 2
Stand Up for Morality
Ralph McNeal, PHL, AZ  Ernest Chapman, 32º  Martin L. McGregor, PGL, NZ  Tim Bryce, PM
Freemasonry in Black and White Scottish Working Lodges in Queensland Australia The Ultimate Passport – The Masonic Apron Freemasonry and Public Education (USA)
Charles M Harper Sr., 32º  RW Paul Holland, SGW, UGLQ  Dr. Jerry Arthur Howard, PM  Shawn M. Gorley
The Reverend Dr. John Theophilus Desaguilers 1721 visit to Edinburgh, Scotland Building Cement House of Temple, Washington, D.C. A Spurious State of Confusion
Dr. Trevor Stewart, PM  Dr. John Nagy  CTC 2013 Highlights  Charles M. Harper Sr.
From the Quarry to the Temple Freemasonry Defined Earning Freemasonry King Solomon’s Temple and its Significance for Freemasonry
Juan Sepulveda  Shawn M. Gorley  Adam T. Osman  Howard Coop, PM





 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 5, 2015)

I visited the site and it is great. I saved this to favorites.


----------



## Otis (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome videos.  Thanks!


----------

